# vr6 turbo tuning problems



## blackandyellow (Jun 3, 2012)

first of all HELLO Im new in the forum and also new into cars, barely a year knowing, the how and why but by reading and practicing I have been able to keep on track in this area. Ok, so here is the deal. Im running a custom turbo kit intercoled in my vr6 and install my c2motorsports stage 1 with #30 injectors, new fuel pump, and the pro maf, im hitting 5 psi to test it. When I hit 2 gear and I get close to 4000 rpms it need some fuel, how come it need fuel it suppose to be the chip tune for the #30 injectors. what do I need to check? please I need your help guys.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Fuel pressure, check the orings on the regulator.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Also what afr are you getting? Try upping the boost. What's the wot afr like? 

Sometimes these chip tunes have a boost level they don't like fueling, it's weird but it happens.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jun 3, 2012)

oh ok ill check my pressure  cuz I was thinking maybe I installed the maf sensor backwards :facepalm:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

You have a pro maf with 30 lb injectors? I thought the pro maf setup was only for 60lb injectors (although admittedly I haven't been paying much attention).


----------



## blackandyellow (Jun 3, 2012)

oh dont worry, well now that you told me I was thinking about it, tomorrow ill check that and try with the oem maf


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

leebro61 said:


> You have a pro maf with 30 lb injectors? I thought the pro maf setup was only for 60lb injectors (although admittedly I haven't been paying much attention).


 The company can calibrate them for any injector size. I called them and they told me that someone was running a Po MAF on 42's. Ford guys use these things all the time.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jun 3, 2012)

tomorrow ill check and see if it was the maf or I need a miracle for my vr:banghead: thanks guys


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what size maf housing? 
which maf? 
what maf is the software written for? 

sounds like a mis-match problem.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jun 3, 2012)

95mm maf from c2 motorsports with #30 injectors, and eprom stage 1. Im thinking Im running rich of fuel, I need to upgrade my spring of the wastegate


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

coilpack or distributor? what bar is your FPR? What is the fuel pressure under load at 4K?


----------

